# Maxxis Maxxlite 310



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was offered 2 maxxis maxxlite 310's for pretty cheap from a guy I know. But I had a couple questions about them. 
Do they wear out about the same as other maxxis 62a durometer tires?
Also I've heard that if tires just sit around after a while they aren't really any good any more. Well these tires have just been sitting there for 3 years, still good? or no way?

Thanks,
Colin.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

I put 1500 miles on a rear and it was about 1/2 worn through the top knobs.

I have about 3-4 of those on bikes and like them. Recently I have tried the Maxxlite 285's. I like those a little better for offroad use.


----------



## mxtrainer (Aug 22, 2009)

Very fast tire, works very well on hard pack BUT be aware of any sand areas. You will feel like you are on a road bike when you hit sand. I have had them for 4 months and still look good.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Just to bring in a different opinion - i got them years ago when they hit the market. I think that was 2004. While beeing very light i didn't like anything about them when using them offroad ! They need a lot of air to roll fast.And by a lot i mean a lot!! For offroad use not worth a cent. No grip. They puncture easily. I took them off after 1 ride...had them collecting dust for a couple of years as well and just sold them for cheap a couple of weeks ago. If you plan do ride them offroad prepare for serious washout in corners and no braking grip...after all-these are semislicks.

But if your goal is to hang your bike on a scale and have a smile when lifting it up-go for them.


----------



## racerick (Mar 15, 2009)

nino said:


> Just to bring in a different opinion - i got them years ago when they hit the market. I think that was 2004. While beeing very light i didn't like anything about them when using them offroad ! They need a lot of air to roll fast.And by a lot i mean a lot!! For offroad use not worth a cent. No grip. They puncture easily. I took them off after 1 ride...had them collecting dust for a couple of years as well and just sold them for cheap a couple of weeks ago. If you plan do ride them offroad prepare for serious washout in corners and no braking grip...after all-these are semislicks.
> 
> But if your goal is to hang your bike on a scale and have a smile when lifting it up-go for them.


agreed 
also, same as that silly furious fred
neither is a real mountain bike tire, imo anyway


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

I reckon you could get away with a maxlite/ fred on the back. As long as you're running something with grip on it up at the front you should be okay.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Fast Freds are even worse than the Furious Fred IMHO. They're basically as useful on a mountain bike as a Tioga City Slicker is. In other words... you can make your bike look like a GP Super Moto bike with fat slicks for screaming along paved bike paths... and that's it.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

+1
I would even go as far as to say that both of these tyres are designed/marketed as 'weigh in' models


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

AlexRandall said:


> +1
> I would even go as far as to say that both of these tyres are designed/marketed as 'weigh in' models


i do know I have thrown on the 310's to do a couple of timed road climbs on my f/s --- they were FAST.. Beat my road racing friends and his groups time - - kinda fun for that - but ok not at all good in the loose stuff


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Isn't this the same tire that Geoff Kabush used to run all the time but lose places when he had flats. Always made me wonder why you'd take a race tire weight down to the point where reliability is suspect. To finish first, first you must finish.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Yep, they make racing ralphs seem overbuilt in comparison too. The tread wasn't the only minimal part of those tires... the air volume was minimal (hence nino's point of needing lots of pressure) and the casing thickness was too. Punctures were a guarantee on any race and sidewall slashes would be practically a yearly occurence if you actually ever ran these things for a whole year. I've got a pair of Fast Fred's still and while they claim out at 1.95 in reality they're about a 1.75.


----------



## AlexRandall (Apr 2, 2009)

A friend used FF for a race weekend and punctured the rear during his warmup on the smooth fire road. The front lasted til the last race on Sunday, but it too flatted during a ride across a sports oval.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

I remember those Fast Freds aswell, after some time we called them Fast Flats.....


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

I'll preface this with the fact that I can't ride to save myself and never get a bike into a decent lean on corners...

For hardpack with smooth sculpted berms and few rocks, 310's are insane fast/light/low RR.

That said as soon as the surface gets loose or wet they are about as useful as a knob in a nunnery. Even at my gumby low speed I've had the rear end spit out on me. And I'd absolutely NEVER contemplate putting one on the front end of a bike.

I still have one and there are a few circumstances where I'd use it, but they are few and far between and very track and condition specific. Dry, no loose cover, hardpack, no off camber (or on dry tarmac, in which case you'd be better off with a pseudo slick).


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

racerick said:


> neither is a real mountain bike tire, imo anyway


I have found a good use for a pair of 2.25 Fast Freds on a bike that I use with an iBert child seat. They work very well on gravel path roads - and my son likes to direct me to ride through puddles. I do not really need a 2.4 Big Betty for every trail out there.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

So does that look like Kabush was running those same skinny near treadless Maxxlites in the race this past weekend. He flatted and lost places in that race and finished 4th.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Why he's not using the crossmarks.... someone needs to slap geoff with a common sense 2x4 a half dozen times. And his interview skills...wow...he makes George Bush Junior actually seem intelligent.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

just because he was or was not using the 310's does not automatically means the flat was cause by using a certain tire. I used the Maxxlite 285 rear on a rocky technical course this last weekend where many others were flatting. I didn't flat and came in first in the time Trial and Cross Country.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

jbsteven said:


> just because he was or was not using the 310's does not automatically means the flat was cause by using a certain tire. I used the Maxxlite 285 rear on a rocky technical course this last weekend where many others were flatting. I didn't flat and came in first in the time Trial and Cross Country.


Just on the subject of Maxxlite 285. These tires are so much better than Maxxlite 310.
Obviously they are lighter and also have much better grip. I can trust these in the wet. Maxxlite 310 no way:nono: Also Maxxlite 285 have better puncture protection than 310's and F.Fred.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

XgreygOOse said:


> Vodka anyone??


No-we are fine


----------



## Forcemajeure (Aug 30, 2014)

maxxis maxxlite 310 is it much better than maxxis detonator 26x1.5?

maxxlite 26x1.9 is at 310grams each tire, for the maxxis detonator 26x1.5 550grams each tire

I do xc road, flats and climbs, and some light trails off road.. maxxlite for the win?


----------

